# The Feels Thread ❤❤❤



## Monika H. (Aug 27, 2018)

Hallo, hallo!!!

Say cute and sweet things and get feels ratings!!! Let's share hearts and good feelings ~❤ 

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Aug 27, 2018)

My wife left me and took everything from me, including the kids


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 27, 2018)

Everyone I love is dead


----------



## Clop (Aug 27, 2018)

I used to believe that love was when you shared stuff in common and enjoyed doing them together from now until the end of time, but then I realized it's actually a business venture where partners exchange sex and security until either the supply dwindles or a better proposition comes along. Nothing feels real anymore.


----------



## Draza (Aug 27, 2018)

I ran out of toilet paper.


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Aug 27, 2018)

The industrial revolution and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 27, 2018)

I just love you all ~❤


----------



## Clop (Aug 27, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I just love you all ~❤


----------



## CWCchange (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm constipated today.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 27, 2018)

Ratko_falco said:


> I ran out of toilet paper.


I have a bidet.
Not that I don't need TP anymore, but I use a hell of a lot less and I feel much cleaner.
I highly recommend it.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Aug 27, 2018)

kinglordsupreme19 said:


> The industrial revolution and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race.



The industrial revolution is probably the best thing to happen to the human race. The level of hardship and misery that has been removed from our lives as a result of it is almost immeasurable.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 27, 2018)

I feel sick looking at the OP. The OP is a faggot as well and I feel like gassing them.


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The industrial revolution is probably the best thing to happen to the human race. The level of hardship and misery that has been removed from our lives as a result of it is almost immeasurable.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Aug 27, 2018)

kinglordsupreme19 said:


> View attachment 528581


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 27, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> I feel sick looking at the OP. The OP is a faggot as well and I feel like gassing them.


I know for a fact you say that because you have unrequited feelings for me


----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 27, 2018)

I love you. 

though this is quite impossible seeing as I have no idea who you are, I hope that the illusion that I care fills the void in your heart for at least a couple minutes.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 27, 2018)

I like making things for people. I like that people are going to enjoy something I've cooked or put together.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 27, 2018)

I am very fond of this community.  It is my favorite community.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Aug 27, 2018)

I didn't run over the goddamn family of pigeons in the road on the way to work today. Well maybe one.


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 27, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I just love you all ~❤


I'm happy Heinrich Himmler loves me.



The Shadow said:


> I like making things for people. I like that people are going to enjoy something I've cooked or put together.


This is one of the things that makes me the happiest. I love having family over every month so I can make something, Thanksgiving and Christmas are a favorite time too.


----------



## Bad Times (Aug 27, 2018)

I regret posting here everyday but I'm commited at this point.


----------



## BScCollateral (Aug 27, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> I like making things for people. I like that people are going to enjoy something I've cooked or put together.



That sounded sincere. I don't get it.


----------



## drain (Aug 27, 2018)

it is ok to be autistic, i still love u for who u are


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 27, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> it is ok to be autistic, i still love u for who u are


You just gave me an epileptic seizure, but in my throes I felt your love and was so heartwarmed ❤❤❤
I love you too ~❤


----------



## drain (Aug 27, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> You just gave me an epileptic seizure, but in my throes I felt your love and was so heartwarmed ❤❤❤
> I love you too ~❤



tbh my eyes hurt when i typed it


----------



## The Telomerase Truth (Aug 27, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> tbh my eyes hurt when i typed it


That makes your post even more meaningful. It means you're willing to go through pain just to let people know how much you love them.

We love you too, buddy. Never change. You're great just the way you are.


----------



## drain (Aug 27, 2018)

The Telomerase Truth said:


> That makes your post even more meaningful. It means you're willing to go through pain just to let people know how much you love them.
> 
> We love you too, buddy. Never change. You're great just the way you are.



the words i never heard from my parents 
thanks


----------



## Overcast (Aug 27, 2018)

Despite what you guys may feel about yourselves, you are all awesome and amazing people.


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 27, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> tbh my eyes hurt when i typed it


Love is pain, pain is love.


----------



## drain (Aug 27, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> Love is pain, pain is love.


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 27, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


>


Those better be tears of pure joy, or so help me I'll love you harder.


----------



## drain (Aug 27, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> Those better be tears of pure joy, or so help me I'll love you harder.



it tears of love


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Aug 27, 2018)

This forum brings me joy during dark times and all thanks to the wonderful members.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Aug 27, 2018)

adorable bitch said:


> I love you.
> 
> though this is quite impossible seeing as I have no idea who you are, I hope that the illusion that I care fills the void in your heart for at least a couple minutes.


It did. But now that I know it's just an illusion and nothing more, I know now, truly, that no one loves me.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Aug 27, 2018)

Loxiozzz said:


> It did. But now that I know it's just an illusion and nothing more, I know now, truly, that no one loves me.



Aw don't say it, I love you even though your avatar is a hideous broken pic. Have some warm and fuzzy feels.


----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 27, 2018)

Loxiozzz said:


> It did. But now that I know it's just an illusion and nothing more, I know now, truly, that no one loves me.



I will give you a heart to signify my pity love for you.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 28, 2018)

Loxiozzz said:


> It did. But now that I know it's just an illusion and nothing more, I know now, truly, that no one loves me.


I love and care for you too, even though your profile pic gave me another epileptic seizure that this time I bashed my head on the desk so hard that now there's blood everywhere.


----------



## The Telomerase Truth (Aug 28, 2018)

Loxiozzz said:


> It did. But now that I know it's just an illusion and nothing more, I know now, truly, that no one loves me.


Aw, don't say that! People love you! If you're anything in real life like you are here, then you're one of the best people around!

We love you, man.


----------



## ASU (Aug 28, 2018)

I only used to have a couple friends and had a reputation for being an asshole. On a whim one day I decided to always try to be honest, generous and nice to people. I made a serious vow; I challenged myself to not even think negative thoughts about others, and instead to mentally congratulate and compliment them. I started to buy people lunch occasionally, or a beer, a joint, whatever. Anything they needed I'd try to do for them. Anyway, after a year or so of this I now have so many friends that it's overwhelming. I get invited to mansions and parties. Everyone wants me to meet their friends. People ask me to go travelling with them. People buy me drinks without me having to ask. It changed everything. I always considered myself a decent person before, but now I realize I was just being a son-of-a-bitch and ignoring my faults. It's weird to think that I used to sit online being pissed off and playing vidya most days and I considered that a life.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Aug 28, 2018)

The Telomerase Truth said:


> Aw, don't say that! People love you! If you're anything in real life like you are here, then you're one of the best people around!
> 
> We love you, man.


This legitimately gave me feels irl. I love you too, man


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 28, 2018)

you guys are nice to me even though I'm kind of an asshole, and I love you all


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 28, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> you guys are nice to me even though I'm kind of an asshole, and I love you all


You are not an asshole, you have always been very sweet with me


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Aug 31, 2018)

Hanging out with you guys has made my internet experiences enjoyable again like they used to be.


----------



## omori (Sep 1, 2018)

Sometimes, the weirdest people tend to be the nicest.

You're all weird and I thank you for that.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Sep 1, 2018)

You glorious bastards make me look forward to waking up in the morning


----------



## Imposter (Sep 1, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


>


I’m a simple person. You show me Snoopy and you get a .


----------



## A Beached Whale (Sep 2, 2018)

I just got married this weekend so I'm definitely feeling lots of love and positivity lately. <3


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Sep 2, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I just love you all ~❤



What drugs are you on and where can I get some?


----------



## adorable bitch (Sep 2, 2018)

A Beached Whale said:


> I just got married this weekend so I'm definitely feeling lots of love and positivity lately. <3



congratulations!


----------



## IV 445 (Sep 2, 2018)

The person reading this


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## IV 445 (Sep 2, 2018)

A Beached Whale said:


> I just got married this weekend so I'm definitely feeling lots of love and positivity lately. <3


if you married a Kiwi you could get achievement points if you ask Null


----------



## omori (Sep 2, 2018)

Hortator said:


> if you married a Kiwi you could get achievement points if you ask Null


That happens? There's people who married other members on here?

@A Beached Whale  congrats btw!


----------



## IV 445 (Sep 2, 2018)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> That happens? There's people who married other members on here?
> 
> @A Beached Whale  congrats btw!


Oh yeah, ask @wagglyplacebo and @meatslab


----------



## A Beached Whale (Sep 3, 2018)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> That happens? There's people who married other members on here?
> 
> @A Beached Whale  congrats btw!


Thank you, thank you all! Sadly he doesn't have his own, though he does read through a lot of threads with me and we laugh together.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Sep 3, 2018)

I expected this site to be a complete dumpster fire, but it actual doesn't suck too much. People here can be really weird, but most of you are surprisingly chill compared to other sites (reddit).

It's fun looking at this thread and others and seeing some of the crazy shit I never thought I'd see in a million years. I've honestly had fun and I hope to laughing at more lolcows in the future.


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Sep 3, 2018)

Here's a hedgehog



It was going to be a widdle fluffy kitten because that's guaranteed feefees. But I like hedgehogs. Umm...

Here's a spiky kitten.

Sorted.


Ps. @Hortator How do i rate your post informative, feels, and fuck me that's mental all at once?

Pps  How come Dyn (who isn't Dyn any more but will always be Dyn) hasn't found this thread and posted a pic of his nob yet?


----------



## IV 445 (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## AF 802 (Sep 4, 2018)

this community gives a lot of certain communities a lot of shit, but you guys made me realize as long as you don't act ret.arded you're fine. thank you guys


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

i touch horses


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 14, 2018)

Libyan said:


> i touch horses



Feels are pending further details attesting to the innocence of said touching.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 14, 2018)

I like to believe that everything in the universe is worth something. Even me.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 14, 2018)

Libyan said:


> i touch horses


Tell me moar


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> Tell me moar



Horses are sexy creatures


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 14, 2018)

dope.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 14, 2018)

Libyan said:


> Horses are sexy creatures


How many have you molested?


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> How many have you molested?


73


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 14, 2018)

Libyan said:


> 73


That's a lot of horse cock


----------



## BipolarPon (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Lazybird8654 (Dec 16, 2018)

I know i am late, but everyone is fun here.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 16, 2018)

This site gives me content feelings


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 16, 2018)

I get enough feels as is.


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## IV 445 (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 17, 2018)

You are all wonderful people ( give or take, it's a bit of a sliding scale) and I appreciate all of you.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 17, 2018)

I've written Null into my will because I love this place so much.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Dec 17, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> I like making things for people. I like that people are going to enjoy something I've cooked or put together.


I like cleaning. Literally 10 secs every time you go to the bathroom and something dirty is taken care of. Twice as nice if it's for someone else. I've never related to those "haha roommate never does dishes xD" shit. I know people would exploit it but, eh.


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 17, 2018)

Spoiler: Powerlevel 6gorillion 



Have you ever met someone you were willing to give your life for? That no matter what they're always on your mind and is the only reason you love waking up everyday?
That's how I feel with my significant other. It's been a year and some months now but that love hasn't faded in the slightest, it still feels like the first time we told each other "I love you" and when we promised to stay by the others side until the end. She's always struggled with life and she was afraid I would have gotten tired of her and abandon her but that never came to mind. I'm proud that she's still trying her hardest to keep going to this day. Fam, all i can say is she is a damn fine woman and I'm happy that I was able to help someone in this cruel world


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 20, 2018)

HE'S GOT THE HEART OF A CHAMPION!


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Dec 20, 2018)

I want to fucking kill myself.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 20, 2018)

I feel pretty smitten right now.


----------



## Lazybird8654 (Dec 20, 2018)

I want internet drama to never end.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 21, 2018)

Lazybird8654 said:


> I want internet drama to never end.



Don't think you have to worry there.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 21, 2018)

I want to punch people who prey on people with fixed incomes.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Dec 21, 2018)

Getting between a lady's warm thighs feels nice and comforting.


----------



## Lazybird8654 (Dec 23, 2018)

Getting feels is good.


----------



## Applejack (Dec 23, 2018)

When I first logged on to this forum I was welcomed with a flood of positive criticisms. Something I couldn't say about any other forum ( especially during the early days). You guys are the best!


----------



## Lazybird8654 (Feb 6, 2019)

Can somebody spam me feels or no?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 6, 2019)

Lazybird8654 said:


> Can somebody spam me feels or no?


I think @Y2K Baby is ya boi.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 6, 2019)

nippleonbonerfart said:


> Getting between a lady's warm thighs feels nice and comforting.


And then she fards.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 6, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> And then she *queefs*.


Fixed


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 6, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Fixed


Fixed as in you were a neutered numale as soon as you posted this.


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 6, 2019)

I once flipped off a chihuahua because it liked seeing wagging fingers


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 6, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Fixed as in you were a neutered numale as soon as you posted this.


A queef is way more gross than a fart.

It's a scientific fact.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 6, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> A queef is way more gross than a fart.
> 
> It's a scientific fact.


We can only trust experts to make such a judgement.

@Super Collie


----------



## Teri-Teri (Feb 6, 2019)

I love you @Y2K Baby!!!


----------



## Lazybird8654 (Feb 9, 2019)

Life is good.


----------



## PT 522 (Feb 9, 2019)

I have no friends


----------



## Ama Dablam (Feb 9, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> I have no friends


Lucky


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 10, 2019)

I miss @Heinrich Himmler , @Cinderblock , @Outer Party Member , and @Gym Leader Elesa .


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Feb 10, 2019)

My two favorite childhood films are Jurassic Park and Independence Day. My daughter is 7 and was off school the other day with a nasty cold coincidentally on a day when I was off work with the same thing. We wrapped up on the sofa in a blanket and watched them back to back. She is now obsessed with JP to the point where we've been on eBay after some original action figures because she's totally not having mine! Long story short sharing a really important piece of my childhood with my kid feels good man.


----------



## glittercum (Feb 11, 2019)

I hope everyone here has a nice day <3


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Feb 11, 2019)

the_masked_man said:


> I hope everyone here has a nice day


I went charity shopping and scored a huge hall of games. I had a great day, I hope your day is even better.


----------



## Overcast (Feb 11, 2019)

No matter how lonely you may feel, know that there are people that love and care about you.  Even if it's just from this site.


----------



## CHEEEEEN (Feb 11, 2019)

I saw a cute dog today. What a good lad.


----------



## pwincess fwuffypants (Feb 11, 2019)

There's nothing quite like a warm soft napping cat on a cold winter morning, typing one-handed.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Feb 12, 2019)

pwincess fwuffypants said:


> There's nothing quite like a warm soft napping cat on a cold winter morning, typing one-handed.


I see your cat and raise you, waking up under an entire pile of dogs who, concerned that you were sick and would die in the night, insisted on sleeping on the bed with you. I have flu, reactionary little idiots.


----------



## pwincess fwuffypants (Feb 12, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> I see your cat and raise you, waking up under an entire pile of dogs who, concerned that you were sick and would die in the night, insisted on sleeping on the bed with you. I have flu, reactionary little idiots.



You automatically get that too with a cat, sick or not. When it's bedtime, it's snuggletime too. And a warm cat on a cold night can be quite comfy indeed, although not so comfy when things warm up.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Feb 13, 2019)

Around 20:40


_"you gotta have a little sadness once in a while so you know when the good times come. I'm waiting on the good times now"


_
Bob didn't deserve this.


----------



## yeahweknow (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Draza (Mar 3, 2019)

A girl said hi to me today. First time this year.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Cool kitties club (Mar 4, 2019)

@everyone you are all handsome (or cute if you like)


----------



## Mitzi Mozzarella (Mar 4, 2019)

there's always someone out there that loves u... never forget that!


----------



## Lunete (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## madethistocomment (Jul 23, 2019)

This guy is trying to make quality medical care as accessible as possible to the very poor in rural Nepal. He lost several of his siblings to simple diseases because they didn't have proper access, and he doesn't want that to happen to anyone else. His main focus is on helping to remove cataracts and making sure people's eyes are healthy.


----------



## cummytummies (Jul 19, 2021)

I know it's an old meme by now, and a cliché to begin with, but get a few drinks in me and play this video and I *will *get the feels every time


----------

